# Anyone using KBO satelite internet providers?



## babydays (28 Oct 2011)

[broken link removed]

Came across these at a house and homes show recently. Wondering if anyone has any experience of them?


----------



## serotoninsid (28 Oct 2011)

satellite broadband is really the LAST option. If you have any other option open to you, then you should go with it. ie. cable, dsl, wireless or 3G.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Oct 2011)

I know you're asking specifically about this service but is mobile broadband not a (possibly better and mode cost effective) option?


----------

